# YO my rbp are breeding



## frankyo (Oct 20, 2004)

ya guys just wanted to let you guys know that rbp are breeding again man that was fast. didn't think they will go at it that quick.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

congrats your a daddy!

seriously that is sweet


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

what are you doing with these guys? selling them? What king of survival rate are you getting?

got any more pics? Keep up the good work


----------



## brodiebrodie (Feb 18, 2005)

Hey, How do you know when its the right time to breed them? or do they do it them selfs


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Way to go mate.

I really don't know how you manage. 01 Fry tank is so much work!!!

Keep us posted


----------

